# وما نيل المطالب بالتمني ولكن ... تؤخذ الدنيا غلابا !!



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

وما نيل المطالب بالتمني ولكن ... تؤخذ الدنيا غلابا !!  ​ 






​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 


خاص بـــ:download:ــــ
جـ†ــروب ربنــ†ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه
فهرس جـ†ــروب ربنـــ †ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه
شعارنــــ†ــــا 
† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى †


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 سبتمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يعينه ويطلع ده انا تعبتله ​


----------



## ارووجة (28 سبتمبر 2008)

هههههههههههه
لسه في كمان طريقة؟!!!!!
ربنا يعينه ههههههههه انا تعبت عنه

ميرسي الك اخي


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> 
> ربنا يعينه ويطلع ده انا تعبتله ​


 

ههههههههههههه
مرسىىىى على مرووووورك يا سويتى 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> هههههههههههه
> لسه في كمان طريقة؟!!!!!
> ربنا يعينه ههههههههه انا تعبت عنه
> 
> ميرسي الك اخي


 

ههههههههههههه
ربنا معاه 
مرسىىىى على مرووووورك يا ارووجه 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Ferrari (29 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ادام مصمم خليه يشرب ههههههههههههههههه

بس احلى حاجة فيه انه صاحب مبدء ههههههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا كوكو مان على الموضوع

الرب يعوضك

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىى على مرووورك يا فيرى 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## yousteka (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسي يامان على الراجل التحفة ده

هو غالبا بيحب ينفذ مبدأ مصطفي كامل _لا يأس مع الحياة_

بس شكله هيستنى كتير كدة

مرسي اخي العزيز كوكو 

ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

yousteka قال:


> مرسي يامان على الراجل التحفة ده
> 
> هو غالبا بيحب ينفذ مبدأ مصطفي كامل _لا يأس مع الحياة_
> 
> ...


 

مرسىىىىىى على مرووورك يا يوستيكا  
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*مرسي يا كوكو 
دي حاجة تعلم الصبر 
ربنا يقوية ويعدي 
13 محاولة عذاب
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على مرووورك يا رجعا ليسوع 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## نفرتاري (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههه

الراجل ده تحفة اوى

ربنا يعينه ويعدى

مرسى يا كوكو

ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## amjad-ri (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*مسكين

حد  ينقذو​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2008)

نفرتاري قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *الراجل ده تحفة اوى*
> 
> ...


 
ههههههههههههه 
مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا نفرتارى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *مسكين​*
> 
> 
> 
> _*حد ينقذو*_​


مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا امجد 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## merna lovejesus (30 سبتمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه احلى حاجه انه صاحب اراده قويه ههههههه****ميرسى كتير على الصور الجميله ديه


----------



## sosofofo (30 سبتمبر 2008)

بصراحة انا تعبت خالص من كترة المواقف المحبطة دي 
​ربنا يساعده ويعدي للناحيه التانية سليم:big61::010105~332:
بس ايه الغلب دا كله


----------



## +meriet+ (30 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه خليه يشرب مش هو مصمم المهم يوم ماا يعدى تحصله حاجة منحوس الراجل دة


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2008)

merna lovejesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه احلى حاجه انه صاحب اراده قويه ههههههه****ميرسى كتير على الصور الجميله ديه


 

مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك يا ميرنا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2008)

sosofofo قال:


> بصراحة انا تعبت خالص من كترة المواقف المحبطة دي
> ربنا يساعده ويعدي للناحيه التانية سليم:big61::010105~332:
> بس ايه الغلب دا كله


 

معلش ده حال الدنيا 
مرسىىىىىى على مروووووورك يا soso
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2008)

+meriet+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه خليه يشرب مش هو مصمم المهم يوم ماا يعدى تحصله حاجة منحوس الراجل دة


 

ههههههههههه 
المنحوس منحوس طول عمره 
مرسىىى على مروورك يا ميريت 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------

